# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Napa

## amyb

This can start a good SF, Napa, Sonoma wine thread.

----------


## Dorocke

Yay! Love love love it!  

Jim - we're staying at the Westin in SF, maybe the W if we're lucky- because Todd's there for work and he wants the SPG points.  Is Roy's that Hawaiian chain restaurant? 

We loved Rombauer winery- great views of the wooded valley and very intimate, personal tasting.  Has anyone been to Cliff Lede vineyards?  Seems like the views might be fantastic?

----------


## amyb

We have enjoyed POSTRIO's-a Wolfgang Puck restaurant on Post Ave.

So many good places to dine in SF.

----------


## Jeanette

This reminds me that I owe you a response about my SF/Napa trip in January. We stayed at the Intercontinental on Nob Hill and then the Yountville Inn in Napa which was heavenly. I will post a few photos tonight when I get home.

----------


## Dorocke

Ooooo, I wanted to stay at Hotel Yountville, Jeanette but they are booked.  It is surprising how busy Napa is in March!

----------


## GramChop

Have you tried Auberge du Soleil?  Dinner there is alwys on my list of must do's, too!

----------


## Dorocke

Oh yea!! I love that place. Brunch is unbelievable.

----------


## amyb

Watching the hot air balloons drift across he valley and the fog lifting-great views.

----------


## infi

I virtually live in San Fran there 3 days every week

Restaurants try RN 74, Slanted Door in the Ferry Building, Town House and Salt House are good too. Low key - Indonesia corner of Post and Taylor there is also a good veal house there in the same block- it all depends what you want. French corner of Powell and Suttter that block also has good pubs too. 

Mussels try Plouf's in Belden Place (hidden gem that little cul de sac) good Italian and Greek there  too I could go on and on

I forgot Anchor & Hope - great seafood and the most extensive worldwide micro beer menu I have every seen

If you tell me the kind of cuisine and ambiance you like I will give you  a list of goodies to tru. It's a foodies delight

----------


## BBT

We enjoy Meadowood in Napa. French laundry a must if you plan far enough out.

----------


## amyb

I liked the Rutherford location when we stayed at Auberge de Soleil.

----------


## GayleR

One if the very best meals I've ever had, anywhere in the world was at Gary Danko in SF. I second The Slanted Door in the Ferry Building.

----------


## amyb

Thanks Gayle.  


Will look into those when we get back home.

----------


## bto

We stayed in Yountville at the Vintage Inn 2 summers ago.  Loved it....it's walking distance to Bottega and Napa Style, although we did not eat there.  There are some other good restos around there too.  After wine tasting all day and enjoying the afternoon tea provided by the hotel, we were not always hungry for a big meal though.  Loved Napa and can't wait to go back.

----------


## amyb

Our first night is Bottega for dinner.  Thamks
Nks for the endorsement of that choice.

----------


## JEK

Found an exceptional Napa Chard over the weekend -- Randall Lewis *L*

http://www.lewiscellars.com/home.php

----------


## Dorocke

Infi~  Thank you for the recommendations!  Going to try Anchor & Hope tonite!

----------


## infi

Great. I hope you like it  - low key but good food. Try the Sea urchin & dungeness crab starter. Also the Hook Norton beer is a nice brew. Enjoy - I get into town tomorrow this week  but you will be only a couple of hundred feet from my office.

----------


## Dorocke

Just my husband ended up making the trip for business.  He and his brother had dinner at A&H on Tues. night.  He liked the place alot but couldn't truly enjoy dinner bc. it was almost midnite EST by the time they ate (he had just flown in that day).

----------


## noel

Funny coincidence for us about Napa.  We're not sophisticated wine people, we like almost everything.  Anyway, in the late spring of 2010 our New York brother and sister in law decided to spend her 50th in Napa.  They invited us out with several friends and everyone planned to stay at the Silverado.  Not two weeks later, and before we got there for the birthday, some clients and friends called to say they were buying the Silverado and wanted our firm to help with the deal.  So I ended up going to the Silverado three times that summer, and once since.  And now it's fun to see the improvements they are making to the place, especially the management and the golf courses.  We still don't know much more about wine -- although we know the Silverado Resort is separate from the vineyards.

----------

